# Appomattox 08-07-2019



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Out for a quick visit

HOT
No waves
No weed lines

Short and to the point.


----------



## mattrw (Aug 21, 2019)

Anything going on around Appomattox? Weed lines, color change etc...


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What’s the water like at Appomattox now? And where are y’all?


----------

